# Pre-Amtrak Auto Train



## pennyk (Jul 12, 2011)

A friend of mine was an Auto Train Sleeping Car Attendant many years ago. Today she informed me that former employees recently had a renuion and that many photos are posted on facebook under the topic "Auto Train Employee Reunion 2011." It looks like most of the photos are from the 1970's. It is interesting to see photos of the train, automobiles and advertising brochures. (the clothes and hairstyles are also funny :lol: )


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 12, 2011)

If you are a FB person, link is *HERE*.


----------

